# Any ice yet?



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anybody have anything close to safe ice yet? Looking at next week's forecast I'm guessing by next Saturday....


----------



## Jesse lackey (Feb 23, 2013)

I have been fishing since thanksgiving.


----------



## fishinghorseman (Jan 4, 2012)

Nothern michigan or up?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Jesse lackey said:


> I have been fishing since thanksgiving.


 
:cheeky-sm


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

:fish2::fish2:I second that.. LOL. Im going somewhere next Friday!!!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Might be going tomorrow. Found some great clear ice. At least 4" on the private lake I have access to.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gonda (Mar 10, 2008)

We have good ice up here. There has been ice boaters on the lake all day. They told me 4-5 inches. If you want to come up, and need a place to stay, we have openings at the resort.

http://www.wakaiganshores.com


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

we had 2 inches clear ice when i started nov.30th. close to 4 inches this morning..
still useing a spud.couple more days and i'll get the lazer out .


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

HOPING to get out Friday!!


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

soon. VERY soon.


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

This sat (12/14) in west mi. Will prolly be "opening day" for a lot of the smaller/shallower lakes around here. I can't wait!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

woodie slayer said:


> we had 2 inches clear ice when i started nov.30th. close to 4 inches this morning..
> still useing a spud.couple more days and i'll get the lazer out .


OK...Any fish though?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Paperboy 1 said:


> OK...Any fish though?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


& what r gps coordinates 

Sent from my SPH-M830 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mich3212003 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm hearing Houghton OK should be shanty safe by mid December. Weekend of Friday the 13th...
Might wait until Saturday on second thought. Just on principal.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> & what r gps coordinates
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm asking if any fish were being caught and wood knows that. Be nice.

Soon, by us it will be time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

i may have to take a ride this morning and do some checking

Paul you up at 3:00 am you need this :help:

$300 at Cabela's yesterday not one piece of ice gear WTH


----------



## catfishhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

I heard Mitchell was froze up and there was guys fishing on it but Cadillac just froze up and isn't safe yet. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Went for my ride up to Alpena (2 new batteries for the truck  Ouch)
there were sled marks and holes on the BC lake we fish, no one fishing, Sundays are slow there normally, saw a guy on Van Ettan north of the base beach probably in 10 ft of water. cant wait I will be somewhere next Saturday morning and driving the wife crazy till then. be safe everyone


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

kevin1 said:


> Went for my ride up to Alpena (2 new batteries for the truck  Ouch)
> there were sled marks and holes on the BC lake we fish, no one fishing, Sundays are slow there normally, saw a guy on Van Ettan north of the base beach probably in 10 ft of water. cant wait I will be somewhere next Saturday morning and driving the wife crazy till then. be safe everyone


Sled marks?? Hmm?
Van can be good first ice. The bigger perch (7-8 inches) show up. I know those BIG gills are just waiting for me in BC. Also out by Glennie too!! LOL:evilsmile:evilsmile

BTW Buddy.... Up at 3am?? Yes. Over active bladder or the 5 Buds I had before bed?? The beer.


----------



## dpmcgarr (Oct 27, 2013)

Cadillac and Mitchell had fisherman on them this morning

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

